# Gluing to a latex mask? How???



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I need to attach a couple ping pong ball eyes to the inside of the eye openings of the latex mask for my Wood Elf animatronic. I drowned the stuff in hot melt glue on the inside yesterday but now it's starting to come undone. HELP! I need to get this thing together for Thursday night! What do I use to attach these ping pong balls to the latex mask?????

DW

And Gorilla Tape don't work either!!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

super glue


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

have you tried liquid latex?
or maybe surgical glue.
Both could be aquired from a god theatrical makeup store.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Try liquid latex. If you don't have any on hand, it comes in small tubes in the makeup sections for applying latex appliances to skin. Dries overnight.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

ill assume you meant Gorrila Glue, if you didnt, try it. takes a full 12 hours or so to cure, but that stuff hasnt failed on me yet, no matter what I try to glue together.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

you could also glue the ping poing balls to whatever you are draping the mask over (like the wig head or whatever)


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

How about this stuff. They sell it in Home Despot.

http://www.amazinggoop.com/

I glued some Latex props with it and it worked great.

And it's flexible when it cures.

I used the Amazing GOOP RV


----------

